
Californians fleeing high cost of housing - jseliger
http://www.mercurynews.com/2016/11/14/californians-fleeing-high-cost-of-housing/
======
jrnichols
"Still others are relocating to Texas. Home prices are cheaper there, he said,
although property taxes are higher."

True, but 2.2% of $145,000 is way less than 1% of $800,000 still.

I'm one of the people that left California and moved to Texas. the housing
prices were a lot of it, but so were the politics too. I'm way more "middle of
the road" and I've found that most of Texas seems to be as well. (yes, parts
of it are way right - but that's true in California too.)

"world-class schools"

I laughed when I read that. Friends there have kids in schools that are half
portable buildings. I visited some schools that I went to as a kid that
haven't seen new paint in years. I've had a much better time with the
education systems here in Texas than I ever did in California. (yes, your
mileage may vary.)

I'm pretty sure I saw this very same article back in 2001 too, though. You
couldn't find a one way U-Haul out of Santa Clara County for weeks.

------
laughfactory
Yep. My wife and I and our family moved here three years ago for the beach,
the weather, and job opportunities. After three years of barely getting by
living paycheck to paycheck (on $73K) we're leaving. Wages are generally low
here relative to the cost of living, and the cost of living is astronomical.
Here we'd never be able to afford a house, or an apartment in a nice area. Not
to mention paying off debt, saving for anything, retirement investing, etc.

So we're done with California. We're going where the weather isn't quite as
nice, and there's no beach, but where there are opportunities that pay well in
a low cost of living area.

